# Best steroid for muscle hardness



## MASSIVEMONSTER

*As below...*​
Winstrol19638.13%Masteron10019.46%Anavar13426.07%Halo458.75%Primo142.72%Equipoise254.86%


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

What ONE steroid would you take for muscle hardness if stacked with low dose test?


----------



## mattW

halotestin


----------



## anabolic ant

winnie & anavar...couldnt really say anymore than this as i havent tryed much else!!!!

although my mates have said equipoise and turinobol made em solid!!!!

erm tren,going on my first bit of tren this summer,so i'll have to re-post then and let you know!!!!

heard masteron is the dogs though for hardness!!!!


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

mattW said:


> halotestin


Oh I forgot tren in the poll. I would say winny from my experience but never used halo.


----------



## pea head

Tren ace.


----------



## ryoken

Tren for me but its not in the poll so i voted winni as its a close second! EQ i love for vascularity but then tren is very good for both vascularity and hardness imo


----------



## mick_the_brick

Tren OR Halo IME


----------



## 3752

methyltrienolone or Halo


----------



## pea head

So many answers by the look of it,,throw them all in


----------



## Robsta

turanabol....


----------



## BB_999

Not used Var or Halo but of the others I'd say Masteron.


----------



## MasterBlaster

Tren...


----------



## XJPX

tren and winny combined


----------



## Guest

A shot of lasix, not a steriod though so my answer will be winstrol.


----------



## PRL

XJPX said:


> tren and winny combined


X2


----------



## Trenzyme

tren ace or high dose winny, but imo give give differant looks


----------



## gym rat

tren, mast and winni combined


----------



## adlewar

was gonna say....nap50's or d-bol....

i know loads who are on them and think their rock hard:lol: :lol:


----------



## pea head

adlewar said:


> was gonna say....nap50's or d-bol....
> 
> i know loads who are on them and think their rock hard:lol: :lol:


Think???.....They dont think,they KNOW. :lol:


----------



## rick84

One - Rip 200, (test pro-tren-masteron)

works for moi


----------



## Incredible Bulk

noob question...how do these compounds 'harden up' the muscle?


----------



## South Champ Jnr

Incredible Bulk said:


> noob question...how do these compounds 'harden up' the muscle?


x2. surely diet and the reduction of body fat and not holding excess water is what gives the "hard" look


----------



## Guru Josh

Winn, tren and maestron. Has worked well for me


----------



## Prodiver

Incredible Bulk said:


> noob question...how do these compounds 'harden up' the muscle?


They don't harden the muscle; because they're less or non-aromatisable, they make less estrogen which causes water-retention and fat deposition.

So going over to them makes you drop water and fat and look harder and more defined.


----------



## arnold84

some steroids ie masteron and winny are derivatives of DHT which oppose estrogen and give the 'hardened' appearance to the muscle


----------



## pariah

Proviron?


----------



## Stone

tbol and prop.

not tried much else but worked for me.


----------



## aafitness

does anybody no where safe i can anavar from?


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

aafitness said:


> does anybody no where safe i can anavar from?


Send me £1000 and i`ll get some for you


----------



## badger

aafitness said:


> does anybody no where safe i can anavar from?


No sourcing on the board pal.


----------



## maggsy

hey guys im new to the site but need sum advice. ive been training for a while now i eat healthy an train 5 times a week including cardio in the evenings. ive been on a fair few diffrent types of supplements e.g sust an decker and still neva achieved massive gains and i find no matter how much i do sit ups an leg raises i cnt get rid of the faty stomach an its stressing and hard to carry on when i seem to stay the same. thinking of trying growth because every1 says it will deffinetly give me extreme results can anyone vouch for this plz right bk peeps coz ive hit a brick wall thank:thumb:


----------



## All4n

maggsy said:


> hey guys im new to the site but need sum advice. ive been training for a while now i eat healthy an train 5 times a week including cardio in the evenings. ive been on a fair few diffrent types of supplements e.g sust an decker and still neva achieved massive gains and i find *no matter how much i do sit ups an leg raises i cnt get rid of the faty stomach* an its stressing and hard to carry on when i seem to stay the same. thinking of trying growth because every1 says it will deffinetly give me extreme results can anyone vouch for this plz right bk peeps coz ive hit a brick wall thank:thumb:


Mate, having abs is down to low BF%. All the sit ups in the world won't do anything to get you abs if you have too much fat covering them.

Diet

Cardio

Drugs

In that order. Last one is not essential!


----------



## Testoholic

why was tren not in the poll? :confused1:


----------



## bkoz

For me it has to be tren ace with halo and masteron.With prop.


----------



## BigBiff

Whats halo testin like? really tempted to try it, Any water retention from it?

For muscle hardness id say this stack, tren ace, winstrol, clen and t3 combined.

Also super pump 250 LOOLOOLOL


----------



## pea head

Halo is good stuff mate,strength increases and agression with this stuff.

A tad toxic in high doses.


----------



## ano1987

bigbiff u look gwd in ur avy, do u compete? or competed? sorry to hijack=(

i have only used winstrol before so winstrol for me,


----------



## godsgifttoearth

masteron i put.

basically cos you can run it longer than winstrol. i always find the hardness from a test+mast lasts longer than with others. masteron is also one of the best compounds ever. i love it


----------



## BigBiff

ano1987 said:


> bigbiff u look gwd in ur avy, do u compete? or competed? sorry to hijack=(
> 
> i have only used winstrol before so winstrol for me,


not competed yet, i just enjoy working out and fitness for now, love cardioo!!!


----------



## pea head

godsgifttoearth said:


> masteron i put.
> 
> basically cos you can run it longer than winstrol. i always find the hardness from a test+mast lasts longer than with others. masteron is also *one of the best compounds ever*. i love it


Hmmm,ok. :lol:


----------



## Testoholic

pea head said:


> Hmmm,ok. :lol:


i agree with him tbh...

depends on what your looking for, but as the topic is about hardness, mast wins for me


----------



## pea head

Testaholic said:


> i agree with him tbh...
> 
> depends on what your looking for, but as the topic is about hardness, mast wins for me


Putting it like that seen as the thread is about hardness is fair enough mate,no probs with that...but when you are putting "best ever"...it will be sending a signal out to the young lads who want to get massive over night...if you follow :lol: :lol:


----------



## Chemical_doc

I've used all the compounds and the number one for hardness and vascularity is by far Halo!!!

Tren doesn't even compares

If your dieting hard and you're already lean it shreds you :thumbup1:


----------



## falcou

If you have make hard diet all are good, but for me, the last 2 weeks

masteron, winstrol(tabs) and proviron.

falcou


----------



## Edinburgh1980

mast


----------



## kirkelliott

yeah tri tren from rohm labs is great and win 50mg every other day does the trick.. add clenbuterol to the mix and ur granite


----------



## ymir

high dose anavar with Tren, and EQ - no test


----------



## vetran

i am suprised halo is hovering on the low side tbh.


----------



## Testoholic

vetran said:


> i am suprised halo is hovering on the low side tbh.


prob due to the fact most people havent and prob will never use it, unlike winstrol


----------



## Mr Incredible

voted masteron out of those but tren kicks its ass,but then tren kicks me to peices and turns me into a complete tosser (no comments please)


----------



## vetran

Testaholic said:


> *prob due to the fact most people havent and prob will never use it, unlike winstrol*


exactly, thats why imo this poll is flawed

*
*


----------



## fighter_sid

hi every one am been goin gym for while nearly about 4 years and i use to be 10stones know am 14 stones and know am finally decided to use some gear never ever used it befor any one had any suggestions for beginer level wat is the best anabolic to use.


----------



## D-TROPIN

Winstrol and primo


----------



## johnnyreid

tren ace, masteron, halo ran alongside test prop, ripped and solid!!


----------



## Irish Beast

Maximuscle cyclone


----------



## BoomTime

Irish Beast said:


> Maximuscle cyclone


+ 67


----------



## Críostóir

best steroid for hardness..... viagra!


----------



## Paul40

tren


----------



## criticalbench

Halo, tren doesn't work all to well for hardness for me  . Its not til I start halo or mast when I really see it.


----------



## outlaw

tren and masteron ooooohhhhhhhhh YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHH PITY I GO A BIT CRAZY ON IT .................SMELL MY CHEESE


----------



## aseeby19

Imagine u were on a cycle right for size and vascularity using tren and boldanone. Which ones dosage would u increase for better vascularity ...


----------



## Slindog

Bonavar..

anyone able to get their hands on real var, will figure out its no joke.

Its hands down the best cutting steroid period. muscle hardness and pumps that cripple me. I hate the stuff for its side effects..


----------



## criticalbench

Eveything I've used has been during low bodyfat in contest preps as far as hardness goes; used each many times over again, they are legit so don't say they are fakes, plus used many varietys with all the same results.

Tren- Burns fat, but does nothing for vascularity and hardness.

Masteron- Jack crap imo at 100mg EOD

EQ- Awesome for vascularity and hardness

Winstrol works great for hardness vascularity

Halotestin even better than winstrol

So, Halo's been the best I've used, never used var but I think at the end of my next prep, I am going to do,

Week 8 to Contest: Anavar

Week 3 to Contest: Halotestin

Try the var and halo combo instead of winni and mast.


----------



## jordanwlkp

tren or masteron (love it )


----------



## LiveBigDieYoung

gotta be tren! love it!


----------



## Themanabolic

Tren and mast together for me, tren cuts me up and makes me more vascular and a bit harder, and the mast seems to be the icing on the cake with the hardness, gonna fcuk about with a bit of higher dose proviron next week for a while, I sha report back hardness wise... Probably only make me hard in one place though lol!


----------



## deeppurple

viagra!


----------



## Guest

Primo - as tren is harsh


----------



## hsmann87

None of this steroid nonsense!

Caffeine, Vitamin C and AAKG for mind blowing pumps and muscle hardness :lol:


----------



## kac

deeppurple said:


> viagra!


x2 mate gets you feckn solid:thumb:


----------



## Milky

Just done first course of Winstrol and even my Mrs noticed the difference.


----------



## pea head

gemilky69 said:


> Just done first course of Winstrol and *even my Mrs noticed the difference.*


Yeah...only because you smashed her up because tea wasnt ready :whistling:


----------



## Smitch

pea head said:


> Yeah...only because you smashed her up because tea wasnt ready :whistling:


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

I'v heard about that dirty roider and his temper!!!


----------



## Kyusho

I've only personally used Tbol and Anavar, and I can say for sure tbol hardens me up way more than anavar. Infact Tbol is the better med IMO.


----------



## thecoms

Im just starting a Tbol, test e and deca course , so will keep you informed..


----------



## FIRE0808

Tren, Var, Halo. Hard, granite look.


----------



## anaboliclove

what about trenbolone id say it blows all of the ones mentioned out of the water


----------



## miggs

gym rat said:


> tren, mast and winni combined


Wow That sounds a wicked combo...


----------



## paulds

Tren, love the stuff. Great with a bit of growth too :thumb:


----------



## Pav Singh B.

masteron is a great hardener, only worth doing if your bf% is low


----------



## stevolution

tren does it for me fantastic stuff


----------



## sully807

*NAPS*


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Halo without a doubt.


----------



## rocky666

viagra


----------



## huge monguss

looks like winny gets the most votes!


----------



## darksider

halo, winni or mast, winni most cost effective imo


----------



## Gunni_Sta

Methasteron = Superdrol


----------



## keano

Only tried winny out that poll, but all I can remember from winny was I was a right miserable fvcker.


----------



## waynesta

mate of mine has muscles so hard they feel like bricks. no give at all when he contracts them. all natural too its unreal


----------



## Tommy10

Var/ winny...done both ...winny felt better, var looked better....


----------



## stone14

winstrol has the most votes iv always though halo would have been better from the hyp around it being for this purpose... i only used winstrol, would like to try halo this year tho


----------



## huge monguss

waynesta said:


> mate of mine has muscles so hard they feel like bricks. no give at all when he contracts them. all natural too its unreal


Its not DaPs is it?


----------



## zak1990

Methyl tren or anavar


----------



## Hayesy

Only ever used Var and i had good results from that, my hit some winny for the 1st time this year, heard its bad on the joints though


----------



## winkawatson1986

Why is no tren e on this????? :s


----------



## Goosh

winkawatson1986 said:


> Why is no tren e on this????? :s


'Cause the OP want's to know which one to use with a low test dose?



MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> What ONE steroid would you take for muscle hardness if stacked with *low dose test*?


Also, the post is from 2009


----------



## Skinny Guy

waynesta said:


> mate of mine has muscles so hard they feel like bricks. no give at all when he contracts them. all natural too its unreal


You feel your "mates" muscles?


----------



## oz72

Skinny Guy said:


> You feel your "mates" muscles?


Only with a blindfold on


----------



## Skinny Guy

........And naked in the dark


----------



## theBEAST2002

Tren followed by Mast


----------



## cplmadison

pro-rip


----------



## anabolic101

tren and var for me


----------



## GCMAX

No steroid experience myself (natty) though I looked into this for someone else: Masteron seems to give the best results as everyone raves about it. It works best with less than 15% BF and will get you mega ripped. Expensive though but does have the added side benefit of no conversion into oestrogen, it's stays as testosterone and apparently has no? sides.

http://thinksteroids.com/steroid-profiles/masteron/

I'm still bulking but when I'm hulking I want to be cutting with masteron.


----------



## Fishheadsoup

Halo, but never had the bottle to use it. Var is my fav, that's as long as it's actually var and not winny


----------



## andyhuggins

Diet?


----------



## rakim

Oh lawd, so much choice, so many options


----------



## night06

tren

forget winny, way too many bad sides


----------



## JuggernautJake

is halotestin hard to get or something? can't find it anywhere


----------



## daffodil

Did anyone see the documentary on TCM with Jodie Marsh the other night? Showing people that have been on long term steroid use...... scarey stuff! *just saying*


----------



## Awt

daffodil said:


> Did anyone see the documentary on TCM with Jodie Marsh the other night? Showing people that have been on long term steroid use...... scarey stuff! *just saying*


Biggest load of ****, http:// [URL=http://m.youtube.com/results]http://m.youtube.com/results?q=dave%20crosland%20jody%20marsh&sm=3[/URL]

give that a watch


----------



## DELxxxBOY

Think ill givr it a watch tomoro ;-)


----------



## Stevoox

Tren


----------



## spikedmini

Viagra


----------



## Xage

Tren, test p and mast together.


----------



## Guest

Probably viagra ??. Never needed it my self, but its helped many a men I think.


----------



## Guest

spikedmini said:


> Viagra


Ya git, ya beat me to it lol.


----------



## Guest

Awt said:


> Biggest load of ****, http:// [URL=http://m.youtube.com/results]http://m.youtube.com/results?q=dave%20crosland%20jody%20marsh&sm=3[/URL]
> 
> give that a watch


How come everyone taking AAS disagree with the medical professions

thoughts on AAS. But agree with them on all other medication and Drugs.

??.


----------



## Awt

dallas said:


> How come everyone taking AAS disagree with the medical professions
> 
> thoughts on AAS. But agree with them on all other medication and Drugs.
> 
> ??.


im not on them nor have i but that program blamed steroids for loads of **** including the mans heart "exploding"but it turned out he had a massive coke habbit lol


----------



## DaveCW

Halotestin or Mtren


----------



## Awt

dallas said:


> How come everyone taking AAS disagree with the medical professions
> 
> thoughts on AAS. But agree with them on all other medication and Drugs.
> 
> ??.


if you watch "bigger faster stronger"i think its called theres also doctors on there that agree steds under certain use are not as dangerous as made out, so much conflicting opinions, of course there not good for you tho


----------



## Pitbull999

Why isn't Tren in the list?


----------



## 713718

TREN makes me hard as **** !!


----------



## Sambuca

M-tren is good for this not just as a pwo boost


----------



## jayDP

No tren but eq is in list?

Tren, m-tren, winie,


----------



## MrPink1983

winstrol, var, mast, eq, halo and a few lines of charlie, and youll be grinding your gums, involuntarily tensing, you will look hard, add some tren base in there aswell for gd measure


----------



## DLTBB

Winstrol by a distance.


----------



## achilles88

Winstrol for me


----------



## Omen669

Halo, winni and EQ


----------



## notdorianyates

Currently on eq but early days so difficult to say.

didnt really get results from var or tbol (which was alpha and majorly weak for me).


----------



## TITO

notdorianyates said:


> Currently on eq but early days so difficult to say.
> 
> didnt really get results from var or tbol (which was alpha and majorly weak for me).


 On eq myself and vascularity is insane


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy

EQ and dbol


----------



## Ajinkya

Guest Con said:


> A shot of lasix, not a steriod though so my answer will be winstrol.


 lasix is badass, but gave me a super limp dick.. i guess winstrol too has a bunch of sideeffects which a user usually does not want like mpb.. my guess would be anavar or tren with primo


----------



## pingug

Pscarb said:


> methyltrienolone or Halo


 agreed methyltrienolone


----------



## notdorianyates

TITO said:


> On eq myself and vascularity is insane


 Not seen that myself and on 2ml a week! Very jealous!! What compounds are you mixing mate?


----------



## TITO

notdorianyates said:


> Not seen that myself and on 2ml a week! Very jealous!! What compounds are you mixing mate?


 eq, tren and test mate

on wk 8 mind


----------



## GMO

this threads 7 years old.. but will say for me it got to be winny, full , rock hard and grainy as fu!k , cripples me but i look mint  ,


----------

